# Another Tamiya kit finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/48 scale Tamiya U.S. Army staff car that I just finished, a great kit for an airplane guy like me who likes to build something different once in a while.










































Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great finish, and that first black-and-white photo really looks like old WWII footage!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,
I like to ''age'' at least a few of the pics of my finished models and compare them to pictures of the actual subject to see where I can improve my models.

Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It scales really well. Looks like the real thing in the photos.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Xenodyssey,
I will be posting more pics with the staff car in them on the Diorama forum.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!
Simple to build models such as this is a great way boost my total of built models for this year.

Agentsmith


----------

